# Put in/take out security?



## JulsH (May 28, 2020)

Hello Boaters,

Later in June I will captain my first permit down the Colorado through Ruby & Horsethief. I have done tons of boating over the past 30 years, but always as a tag along.

One of my trip members will be arriving with a RoofNest and he is asking me about security for it while his cars sits at the put in or take out.

Can folks comment on their experience with such? Do these things tend to walk away if left unattended for 4 days? I recall there is a sign at the take out at Westwater ranger station that states there is no protection for cars and contents left in lot.

I don't know what to tell this person, he has a son with Downs Syndrome and finds this the best way to camp with him so I hate to tell him not to bring, but I also don't want to feel responsible if something happens to it while he and his son are on the trip.

I totally appreciate your advice!
Juls


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

Roofnests are pretty secured on the vehicle so I wouldn't worry. It would probably take 30+ mins to detach with the proper tools and take at least 2 people steal. I have one on my van and leave it on for river trips all the time. Granted its high roof Ram so it's 10ft in the air. 

On top of that....Westwater is a busy place generally and there is Ranger station. Someone would definitely say something if they saw some shady characters taking someones roof top tent.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Camping is prohibited at the R/HT put in, and it's sketchy anyway. We always run shuttle ASAP and leave as little there as possible. Westwater is safe, as is the State park in Fruita.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't leave anything at Loma. Lock up tight or run shuttle ASAP.
I think part of the problem it's easy for miscreants to grab and dash being so close to I70 exit.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

JulsH said:


> One of my trip members will be arriving with a RoofNest and he is asking me about security for it while his cars sits at the put in or take out.


Overlanding is just camping with an Instagram account.
Have him do his own research. Maybe his followers can help?
#myroofnestwontfitonmyraft
#camping
#glamping
#floatglamcamping
#roofnest
#roofnestshuttlevehiclesofinstagram


In all seriousness, remove attractive theft items from shuttle vehicles, or decide you don't want to worry about it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't leave anything unattended for four days. Especially this year! That's just asking for something bad to happen. The weirdos are all worked up right now. I've seen more broken glass at the up ins, read about more theft, and even seen a vandalized car this year, that's more than normal. Way more.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

We use the camp ground at Fruita. Run our own shuttle down to Westwater ranger lot. Leave the shuttle vehicle in the camp ground lot (have to buy a permit for the days the vehicle is in the lot but this is about as safe as a vehicle can be with ranger patrols.)

Never had issues with vehicles at either parking area.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been floating Ruby/westwater since late 90s. Alot.


I've never had a problem or anyone in my crew. I've never seen broken glass.


I've left my truck at Escalante, Whitewater and many Mexican Hat trips.....never had or seen anything.


Just dont leave a wallet on the dash. You people are paranoid.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry to much at Westwater but just from past hear say I wouldn't leave a vehicle at Loma for that long. You can always use Rimmrocks for your shuttle and launch at their put in. They will leave your vehicle on their property and deliver it to Westwater the day you take out. They are great people to work with.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Gotta say, we use Rim Rock and have never had a problem. The take out for Ruby / putin for Westwater has a ranger there most of the time.


----------



## letsgoh2o (Oct 13, 2006)

Sort of off-topic, but along the lines of put in/take out security...years ago I was putting on at Mexican Hat and there was another group putting on who pretty much had an unorganized yard sale going on. A pickup came driving by slowly, then a guy (passenger) hopped out, grabbed 2 or 3 cases of beer from the yard sale, hopped in, and off they went!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Mississippi leg hound, end of story.
Thief try’s to break in, LEG HOUND.

No ifs, ands, or butts. 
Bloody stump, full puppy.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

''Mississippi leg hound''? Is that something like a Texas oil man '' kneecapping'' somebody who ''drank his milkshake''? yeah i'd throw somebody a beatin' if i caught them breaking into my home or car,but shooting someone because they stole a TV or a couple hundred bucks is excessive,seems to be every gun nut's fantasy along with engaging in massive gun play at home against the government ,a great way to protect your family and property.

I remember once some punk tried to break into my boss's /and his son's [my best friend] garage where we had a boxing gym and weightlifting set up and his dad's equipment for a painting business.We were inside the house and heard something and Davey stepped out onto the back porch with a gun and yelled at the dude. You've never seen anybody run so fast.Yes , in this instance a gun helped diffuse the situation.But would we be better off having shot him?What was he gonna steal?If he got one of his dad's painting rigs that would harm a man and his employee's livelihood but he would'nt get far,not easy to move/carry.Everything else was heavy and low value,paint and weights.Did we even need a gun,being two big muscleheads against some probably junkie/crackhead punk? Maybe we were lucky the gun scared him off so we did not beat him to death.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I live in Grand Junction and have used the Loma for years with no problems. Don't leave anything in plain site. Loma is seeing a lot more traffic with launches down R/H, take outs for local runs, and there is now a trailhead for our great bike system right up the hill. Friends and I often drive down to the launch beach after a mountain bike ride to enjoy a beverage. Much better view than the parking lot for the Kokopelli trails.

The state park in Fruita is secure and there are now two, newly built, boat ramps. There is, of course, a fee.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Rimrocks is a no brainer for the price if someone is going to ruin their own trip with incessant worrying otherwise.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree that, for me, just getting Rimrock to move my car to Westwater solves a list of issues.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Like others have said Rimrock is great and you can launch from the beach on their property. We use them everytime we run RH/WW.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, if you're a customer, they might also let you camp the night before down by their private put in beach, which would be an awful lot better than marginal camping at Loma. I've never asked, but it might be worth it.


----------



## americanspiritcarshuttle (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi,
We have been shuttling vehicles for folks for 20+ years on that and other sections of Colorado and Gunny. Many years ago there were many break-ins and much vandalism at Loma. I think it might have been naughty teens, who seem to have moved on several years ago. We have not seen any evidence of break-ins or vandalism this year. We try to meet our folks there or arrive soon after to shuttle their vehicles immediately to Westwater or Cisco. We don't leave vehicles at Loma over night any more.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Just left my truck trailer combo at Whitewater for two nights; no issues.
I made a point of being very friendly and "cool" with the posse of teens hangin' at the take out. Can't hurt.


----------

